# Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle



## worker_one (27. November 2010)

Moin,

ich suche eine Pilkrute am liebsten mit fast-Taper für Gummigedöns bis 120gr (100gr Kopf + 4" Shad)

Hauptsächlich 80gr.

Wichtig! Für Multirolle und mit Trigger!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Moin!

Guck dir mal von Balzer die Rutenserie Edition 71° North an. Dass da Ostsee-taugliche Pilkruten mit Multiberingung bei sind weiß ich, nur ob die auch ein Modell mit Trigger haben, weiß ich nicht. Musst du mal nachgucken, die Ruten sind aber klasse!

Gruß


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Hallo ich bin auf der gleichen suche. Ich habe mir schon paar ruten angeschaucht. Konnte leider noch keine passende rute finden. Was für eine Länge sollte sie denn haben?? Ich werde mir wohl ne Shimano spinrute holen, die hat nur keinen trigger. Ich habe bei gerlinger noch ne Dawia Tornado X Trolling rute gesehen für 70 oder 80€. Sie ist 3 Meter lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 40-125g das wäre noch eine alternative wenn du nicht findest. http://www.piscatus.de/ANGELRUTEN/S...olling-Schlepprute-Wg-40-125g-300m::2016.html

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

...nur noch die Frage ob die Rute auch zum Pilken geeignet sind, denn so wie ich Schleppruten kenne, sind die schwabbelweich.

Gibt es nicht im normalen Spinnfischer bereich schwere, lange Spinnruten für das Fischen mit der BC? Ansonsten könnte man sich ja ne Rute umbasteln...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Ich habe mich schon umgeschaut, 3m mit bis 80g gibt es ja wie Sand am meer, nur nich trigger.Es gibt von Shimano z.B. Speedmaster 3m 50-100g Wurfgewicht und 11 Ringen. http://bac-shop.de/shop/article_SSM...pinning.html?shop_param=cid=66&aid=SSMAX-18L& Das mit dem Umbau habe ich mir auch schon überlegt ich würde nur die Ringe umbauen, aber es wurde ja nach eine Triggergriff gefragt.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Schonmal dran gedacht das man auch den Rollenhalter wechseln kann?   Erhitzen und abziehen, fertig. Zumindestens bei den meißten.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Ich habe mir im Oktober die Balzer 71° Baltic Sea gekauft.
Es steht zwar 165 gr WG drauf, liegt aber bei ca max -100-120 gr.
Ideal bei 60 -80gr. Mehr braucht man auch für "unsere Ostsee" auch nicht.

http://boddenangler.de/Balzer-Edition-71-North-Baltic-Sea-165-285-m

Mitte Oktober habe ich sie dann getestet. Einfach Klasse.
Durch die enge Beringung könnte sie auch Multitauglich sein.

Extrem leicht ist sie ja.

Vielleicht was du suchst.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Hallo mein das wusste ich nicht, aber man lernt ja nie aus. macht man das bei dem Kork/moosgummi auch so ?? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Kork/Duplon kann man "abschnitzen".  Schreib am besten mal Professor Tinca oder Nordlichtangler an, das sind zwei Tacklefreaks die davon noch etwas mehr Ahnung haben als ich. 

Und naja, alles was man anbauen kann, kann man auch irgendwie abbauen, nur meißt nicht so leicht


----------



## worker_one (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Oktober die Balzer 71° Baltic Sea gekauft.
> Es steht zwar 165 gr WG drauf, liegt aber bei ca max -100-120 gr.
> Ideal bei 60 -80gr. Mehr braucht man auch für "unsere Ostsee" auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, die könnte passen.
Ich bin bei den Amis auf eine St. Croix gestoßen, von den Daten her müsste die passen.
Fast-Taper (Spitzenaktion), 2,36m, bis 112gr. WG
Trigger wäre schon nicht schlecht, da das Griff-Feeling einfach besser ist.

St. Croix Mojo Cast Rod 7'9" Heavy


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Moin Jan!

Mir wäre jetzt die Köhler Jerk eingefallen, hat zwar kein 
Trigger aber sollte gut in Dein Köderspektrum passen.


----------



## worker_one (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Danke Kai!
Ich merke schon, mit Trigger sieht das schlecht aus.

Also vielleicht doch ne Custom Rod.

Irgendwer ne Idee welche Blank da passen könnte. Länge sollte die 2,70m nicht überschreiten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Die Mojo hatte ich im FL in der Hand kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern welches Modell es war. 
Für 100Gramm Köder hätte die aber nie ereicht, also musste es ein leichtes Modell gewesen sein.

Verarbeitung und Feeling war aber nicht schlecht #6


----------



## Ossipeter (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Schau mal nach einer Daiwa PMS10. Hat Triggergriff und ist eine schöne schlanke Rute mit power. Wird zwar nicht mehr gebaut, ist aber eine meiner Lieblingsruten fürs leichte Pilken oder Schleppen. 3m und bis 150gr. belastbar.


----------



## vazzquezz (28. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Es gab mal die YAD Cleveland für Multi! Die ist genau das Richtige ... #6
(Angegeben mit 3m, WG 40-150g, real am besten von 40-75g zu fischen! Ich benutze sie in Combo mit `ner ABU 6500 ...)

Ich habe aber keinen Plan, ob man die noch bekommt! #c

V.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Hallo hab da noch eine rute gefunden bei Uli Beyer 

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm

Hier mal die beschreibung von der Seite : 

Die "Multiply" entwickelt von den Raubfischprofis im Dreamtackle Team für jeden Einsatz mit Multirollen. Sowohl Freunde der Wurf- als auch der Schleppangelei finden in diesen Modellen eine Funktionelle Toprute. Für dynamische Wurfbewegungen hat diese Rute einen längeren, dem Einsatz angepassten Korkgriff. Der Trigger (kleine Haken) am Rollenhalter gibt der Wurfhand sicheren Halt in jeder Angelsituation. Die bewusst große Zahl an SIC-Ringen lässt die Schnur leicht und Zielgenau schießen. Das geschmackvolle Wicklungs-Design in edelsteingrau mit ausgewählten Rutenkomponenten wirkt besonders edel und gefällt schon auf den ersten Blick. 

Die Rute (*MP-300-80*)ist 3 meter lang und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 80g. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Hallo,

schau doch mal über den Ärmelkanal nach England.
Da wird schon ewig mit Multis gefischt, und die Preise sind auch moderat.
Wenn es teuer und High-End sein soll, dann USA.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Leichte Pilkrute für Multirolle*

Ich habe mit im letzten Jahr diese hier von rainer Korn gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden damit.

http://bac-shop.de/shop/article_1D-B710-220/WFT-Rainer-Korn-Jig-Spin-2,20m-20-125g.html?pse=apq


----------

